# Which One? Canon 60D // Canon 600D(T3i) // Other Camera With The Same Price ?



## Ansatgip (Aug 17, 2011)

I Am Looking For A DSLR And The 60D, 600D Are The Best Choices I've Found.
Which One Is Better?
Can You Suggest A Better Camera With The Same Price?


----------



## PJL (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you invested in a particular camera system yet?  If not, you should also check out the Nikon D7000, which is a competitor to the 60D.  If you're already invested into Canon, then the 60D would be a great body if you can swing it.


----------



## analog.universe (Aug 17, 2011)

I would definitely choose the 60D over the 600D (I actually _did_, in fact).  They have the same sensor, but the 60D has a better viewfinder (pentaprism instead of pentamirror, and a swappable focusing screen), and a much more robust interface.  (it has other advantages, but that was what sold me)  The 600D body is missing dedicated controls for a lot of the stuff you'd want to adjust while shooting.  Instead those settings are in menus, or button combinations, etc...  And only $100 difference between them right?


----------



## Neiby (Aug 18, 2011)

I recently had the exact same decision to make. I was deciding between the T2i, T3i and the 60D. I ended up going with the 60D and I'm absolutely loving it. It's my first DSLR, though, so it's taking a little while to really learn how to use it correctly.


----------



## tovicand (Aug 20, 2011)

Love my 60D!!!!


----------



## pen (Aug 21, 2011)

At the risk of getting my head bitten off I'm going to give my 2 cents on the 60D vs D7000 that was mentioned. I purchased a 60D near two months ago and returned it for the D7000. 

Please note I am not a professional photographer and I have only had a month on each camera. 

I really liked the 60D, felt good in the hands and was a great price. The video quality was excellent as it did 1080p at 30fps but was unable to do any sort of AF during video. 

I had to return it as there was a problem with the lens so I decided I would give the D7000 go and see how they compared. 

The D7000 has a more solid feel to it but is heavier due to the metal construction instead of plastic. The AF is faster and more accurate because of the 39 point system. The price was significantly higher. The video is 1080i and only 24fps but AF works and is usable. 

I do find that the ergonomics of the D7000 are no where near as good as the 60D. In the 60D every thing that you needed most was on the right hand and I didn't have to take my left off the lens or my eye from the view finder to make a quick change. With the D7000 i find my self having to use two hands for many of the settings having to hold down a button with the left and make the selection with the right and you have to take you left off the lens and your eye away from the camera. 

There are many more technical specs you can compare but you can find all those on line I just wanted to point out what I found. I really liked both cameras but prefer the D7000, for the extra money I had better and I wanted the faster AF. 

Many shops have really good return policies so try it out. If you are on more of a budget get the 60D and you will not regret it. Don't get a cheap kit lens how ever as that will determine the quality of the images that you get more then the camera body will.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## MatteDotCom (Sep 6, 2011)

I purchased a t3i and thought I would never use the rotating screen but actually, ended up using it quite frequently for misc video and photos so IMO for my 2cents I would say t3i > t2i.  

My friend recently purchased the 60d and I got to  try it out.  In comparison, he's got some more stops in his ISO and there is the difference in the viewfinder, but I definitely didn't feel like I got ripped off with my t3i.

Also, if your worried about the size of the t3i to the 60d as far as how it feels in your hands, I gripped my t3i and love it even more!

If its between getting the t3i and getting a nice piece of glass or the 60d I would say get the t3i and some nice glass.  If you got the bills for the 60d and some nice glass I would definitely say get the 60d the extra menu options are nice.

dpreview.com has some good literature on both.


----------



## marekk (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm looking for 60d, it seems to be nice camera


----------



## mrelsewhere (Oct 15, 2011)

Two weeks ago I purchased a 550D. I love its capabilities, but what's irking me is the shutter sound - that high pitched squeak can be horribly disruptive in a lecture hall during a speech or in a black-box theater during a dress rehearsal. I'm tempted to upgrade to the 60D for its quieter, faster shutter.

 Can anyone tell me if the 9 cross-type auto-focus points in the 60D really make a difference? I shoot performer portraits and live theater events, and I've noticed that most throwaways are due to missed focus. Will the 60D guarantee me more focused shots?


----------

